# Hakko Denshin Ryu Jujutsu



## Tanaka (Jul 20, 2011)

This may have already been discussed. But I was wondering about Hakko Denshin Ryu Jujutsu. Is it actual lineage to Hakko Ryu? Although I've read that Hakko Ryu doesn't claim Hakko Denshin Ryu. I've also read that Michael trained in Hakko Ryu, but was expelled due to Hakko Ryu's strict rules. I looked at their videos, and from what I can tell. They look pretty good. 
[yt]4t09xU1Ec7I[/yt]


----------



## frank raud (Jul 20, 2011)

I am assuming by "Michael" you are referring to Mike Lamonica. I haven't trained with him in quite some time, but used to regularly take seminars from him and several of the sensei who now are under the Hakko Denshin banner. There is no doubt Mike Lamonica trained in Hakko ryu. To my knowledge, the formation of Hakko denshin ryu was with the approval of the current head of Hakko ryu, Ryuho Okuyama.


----------

